# dagmire gets a hobby (pic heavy)



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Ok guys i have been into 40k for about 6 months now, painting for about 3. 
I got myself a battle board and some buildings to play on and also got my GF interested in teh game. I painted around 30 mins in total and finished my battle board a few days ago. the buildings are getting undercoated as i type (kinda high from paint fumes)
I thought i might show you all how its coming along. Its really just a showcase of my board, buildings and the mins kira and I have painted up sofar.
I hope i have many more years of hobbying ahead of me.
thanks for keeping the hobby entertaining even when far away from home.
D
















swap of skulls









































































































































The gaming board is supposed to be a raock outcropish sort of landscape. the outskirts of an industrial city. hope that comes through in the painting (thanks to jigplum for help on painting the board )


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

That is simply outstanding, simply oustanding. I think you captured the look you where going for very well there.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice set-up Dag, you already know that I am impressed by both you and Kira's painting after such a short time, but one question...

What the hell is a black bear foot doing under you table? (6th photo) :grin:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

squeek said:


> What the hell is a black bear foot doing under you table? (6th photo) :grin:


I have a set of four they are slippers. i wear 2 on my feet 2 on my hands and my big black dressing gown and pretend i am a bear. 
Think i am being flippent? ask kira, she has caught me in teh act
D


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to agree with squeek on this, you don't paint like you haven't been doing this for a long time! You are definately a natural at it. The board is saweeet... the figs are great looking too, wish I had something like that to use!! Someone likes assasins I see!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The table looks great! It would be a pleasure to game on.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

thaks for teh coments guys, yeps i like assassins. each army list i have has 120 points left so i can swap in any of the assassins i want


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice Table
and assassins do indeed rule


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome table and you have some great looking models. Actually you and Kira both do. I find it odd that you play sisters and she plays deamons... 

Pegusus games makes some cheap buildsing (30 US a pop) that are AWESOME and would fit the theme of your table very well and go along with your exsisting terrain.


----------



## horusundivided (Jun 21, 2008)

wow pretty cool. love the board en the miniatures. especially love the sex-slave sisters (pic 10) :biggrin:


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks, you can buy them from games workshop direct, they are dark eldar slaves


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Great seeing some nice terrain. Would love to see a battlereport with photos...


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

looking good there dag, if your intrested in the pegaus terrain bits, heres a link to the hobby box that do a load of it, from barb wire and barrels to buildings

http://thehobbybox.biz/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=16&zenid=b886a9e8d2e2f6658a6fb9a8f4a1dd4a


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Fantastic board mate I really find painting boards difficult but you have sure nailed it, great job mate look forward too seeing more  JD


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

very nice board
But isn't it a littel bit emty? maby add some trees?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Void dragon said:


> very nice board
> But isn't it a littel bit emty? maby add some trees?


All very good but an industial wastland is kinda sparse when it comes to trees and such.
I do have a few craters and other little bits of terrain to make it less empty though


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

A good looking table and 2 good looking armies - "Game On!" :wink:

Very good work guys. Keep it up:victory:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

......Having a table and two armies..... you dont play against yourself....do you?

lol! Table looks great man! Get some paint on those buildings!

Chaosftw


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice board dude!!! Friggin' awesome! I love the skulls in the grass...very 40k!!!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

looks great mate, glad it turned out well, and the scenery looks cool the way you've built them too. I think some craters would be a good one to add next, because they would break the surface up a little and there really really easy to paint and are very flexible. Plus they are very easy to store. You can make them more interesting by adding crates, barrels, discarded weapons, charred remains etc. Then maybe add some more buildings later on if you want to really make it that full industrial layout


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

also the assasin lineup looks scarey


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

You totally did the GW modular table justice. I hope I can do my tables as well once I move.

Did you use just drushes or have you tried air brushing?


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

jigplums said:


> looks great mate, glad it turned out well, and the scenery looks cool the way you've built them too. I think some craters would be a good one to add next, because they would break the surface up a little and there really really easy to paint and are very flexible. Plus they are very easy to store. You can make them more interesting by adding crates, barrels, discarded weapons, charred remains etc. Then maybe add some more buildings later on if you want to really make it that full industrial layout


Yeps, thanks again for the help. io got my craters all painted up, pretty much the same way we did teh board, very easy and very fast. 
Will wait to see what santa brings me for xmas but i think i will get a few more buildings . All that the board requires at teh moment is some one to game on it


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

looks great dag hope u have fun with it


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Yeah that is really nice shit there Dag. MAN I wish that table wasn't 300+ CAN


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Dagmire said:


> All very good but an industial wastland is kinda sparse when it comes to trees and such.
> I do have a few craters and other little bits of terrain to make it less empty though


Really nice board mate. There is an article on the GW site I think about making desert outcrops from polystyrene.

Same construction with your paint job might add some cost effective scenery.


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

> ......Having a table and two armies..... you dont play against yourself....do you?


well if you think about it, it would be semi-logical... who else to counter attacks then yourself... if you can kick your own ass can some one else?

wait... that didnt come out right...

O_O i really dig everything i saw though...


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Love the new twist on the skulls. Very impressive design, hope it gives you many good games!

-Dirge


----------

